# 2nd Dan Test!!!



## Sambone (Jan 31, 2008)

Yipee! Just wanted to start my own thread and well I didn't know what to put as a title, so I thought I'd just tell everyone that I'm testing for my second dan in Kyuki-do in March. I'm really excited about it and perhaps a little nervours.
I try not to get nervous until I step on the mat to perform, but it seems like this time around I'm a little more nervous. Perhaps it's because I sense that everyone will be judging me a little harsher then two years ago when I tested for my 1st Dan.
I guess I never thought I'd actually be testing for a 2nd Dan in Taekwondo. Wow and to think that I'm also close to a 1st Dan in Hapkido as well.  Anyway, I just wanted to start a thread and see what everyone else felt like as they went through the ranks. 

So, here is my question I guess. What did everyone feel like as you tested for a 1st Dan, 2nd Dan, 3rd Dan...4th..5th...6th..? 

I know I got a little nervours testing for color belts, but never to the extent that I did for my 1st Dan test. So let me know. I know nerves are normal and all, just wanted to start a new thread.

Sam


----------



## Greg King (Feb 2, 2008)

Sambone ....what are the requirements for ur second dan......my son has a little while to go before testing for 2nd but i would like to hear what it takes.....and let me know how ur test goes.....and good luck


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2008)

Nervous for every single Test, I guess most of us are that way just remember your instructor believes i you so that always help me settle down.


----------



## Drac (Feb 3, 2008)

The first Dan test has gotta be the worst..You've live through that one and you will survive this one too..The BEST of luck....Don't forget the follow up to inform us how ya did..


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 3, 2008)

yeah, I think 1st was definetly the worst, although when it is something you care deeply for (martial arts) you are going to be nervous everytime!  You'll be fine!
Good luck!


----------



## crushing (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been nervous for every test, but really nervous for my 1st Dan test as the GM and other high ranking members of the organization are involved.  I haven't had a 2nd Dan test, so I can't comment on that, but I have a feeling I will be nervous for that in a couple years when it's time.

Wish you the best, and please do come back and let us know how it went.


----------



## Sambone (Feb 6, 2008)

Greg King,

The requirements for second Dan...lets see for my first dan test I had to do twelve forms, three weapon forms, 50 set Hapkido moves, 12 self defense forms (which are fairly easy) 3 on 1 sparing, and I'm sure there was a few more things.

For second dan I have to do the above 12 forms plus 14 more forms, add on one more weapon form, a falling form (which is a set of break falls in a sequence), 60 Hapkido moves (but that might not have changed yet, it might still be at the 50), the 12 self defense forms, 3 on 1 sparing, a few other minor things, and of course knowing everything possible about the AKF. Piece of cake!!!!

I hope or rather pray that this is all I have to do. I know the test won't last more than an hour to an hour and half. They seem to be fairly short tests. I have heard of black belt tests that last 5 hours the people have to run 5 miles and do a rediculous amount of push ups. I guess it's good to know that your black belts can do these things. But I see as demonstrating the forms and your ability to spare as more important.

Anyway, I really am looking forward to this test. Like I said I'm a bit nervous this time around. My first Dan test is suppose to actually be easier than this test. They consider first Dans as becoming a serious student and consider you a "white belt" among black belts. If that makes any sense at all. So this test is the one where you begin to prove yourself. I could be wrong but when I spoke to my instructor he said that after this test the tests actually get easier. But this one seems to be harder because there is more I have to do compared to my first dan test.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 8, 2008)

All my best for your test!

I think my 1st Dan was harder than my 2nd. My 3rd Dan test was harder than either of the others. I was 20 years older, & it was 3 hours non-stop (with a 30 second water break). 

You'll be fine. Train hard & enjoy it!


----------



## Fabio (Mar 5, 2008)

So when is your test? Keep us updated!


----------



## Sambone (Mar 6, 2008)

Well so the test is tomorrow night and the tournament is the next day. So I guess here goes nothing...  I'm not so nervous anymore as much as I am anxious for it to be here. As I write this I wish it was Friday night already. But I will let everyone know how I did at the test and tournament. Thank for all your comments.

Sam


----------



## Miles (Mar 9, 2008)

So how did it go?

Miles


----------



## cbjr5 (Mar 9, 2008)

Good luck to you on your 2nd Dan test.  I'm new to Tae Kwon Do and only a White Belt.  I'm just trying to work on my next level and only hope to be up there where you're at some day.  Once again, good luck and I'm sure you will be successful.


----------



## Sambone (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you all. I passed. The test was a lot easier than I thought it was going to be. At my first Dan test it went straigh through no breaks, unless we had to grab a weapon. But this test I think they decided to be easy on those going for 1st Dan and they would do a few forms then we would do a few forms. So needless to say I got to rest a lot more than I was expecting. I love it when things turn out better than what you expect.

The tournament the next day went fairly well to. I did alright in Judo. For someone who doesn't practice Judo but Hapkido, and went up against a few green belts in Judo I think I did great. But I got first in breaking and first in sparring and did pretty well in both of those as well. Weapons wasn't so good. I got up to do my sword form and was so nervous I screwed it all up. I started over and the second time it was flauless. 

Anyway, just thought I'd let everyone know how it went.

Sam


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations! Well done!


----------



## myusername (Mar 11, 2008)

Congrats! I'm only a white belt at the mo testing for my first belt (white with a yellow streak!) in April so I'm in awe of people who can achieve what you have achieved. Well done you've really achieved something there.


----------



## Fabio (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations! Well done.


----------

